# What is everyone feeding?



## ArreauStandardPoodle

A few months ago we started feeding ours Nature's Domain salmon and sweet potato kibble from Costco. We switched after reading food review sites and saw that it generally ranks in the top seven or eight foods, well above a lot of foods 2-2 1/2 times more costly. Our dogs are free fed, but after dinner each night we give everyone a meal with their kibble and home cooked food mixed in. Everyone is thriving. Of five dogs, we have one Fattie McButterpants, while everyone else is lean and fit.


----------



## Tonjad

Hello ! all raw for us -- mainly chicken quarters, turkey necks and fresh beef liver. I do have some Origen adult on hand if some one isn't feeling well or wants a change. Been feeding this way past 12 yrs...  Oh --they are fed twice a day --about 5:15 am then about 5:30 pm...


----------



## Jamie Hein

All raw for my two cats and Kennedy as well. Kennedy will only eat the prepared raw though, so right now he eats Nature's Variety Raw chicken formula. The cats eat raw beef, chicken breast, chicken drumsticks, chicken necks, livers, kidneys, hearts, gizzards ect.


----------



## fjm

Raw chicken wings, raw green tripe, raw beef chunks, cooked minced meat (rabbit, beef, chicken, turkey, etc) with vegetables, eggs, salmon and rice, tinned sardines, liver, healthy table scraps, healthy raw meat trimmings and bones, and other stuff I've forgotten!


----------



## liljaker

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> A few months ago we started feeding ours Nature's Domain salmon and sweet potato kibble from Costco. We switched after reading food review sites and saw that it generally ranks in the top seven or eight foods, well above a lot of foods 2-2 1/2 times more costly. Our dogs are free fed, but after dinner each night we give everyone a meal with their kibble and home cooked food mixed in. Everyone is thriving. Of five dogs, we have one Fattie McButterpants, while everyone else is lean and fit.


I was curious about the food you mention (Nature's Domain), but did not find it reviewed on Dog Food Advisor, which lists literally all the good foods. Maybe it's because you are in Canada? I did see that a week or so ago their Kirkland brand had a few recalls, and did send it to Sunny's breeder, since she is in Canada too. Is it a new food?

P.S. Sunny is on Acana Regionals, grain free, and does great. I also alternate occasionally with premade frozen raw or dehydrated raw.


----------



## Shamrockmommy

Nature's Domain should be on the DFA website, I know I've looked at it before. Here it is http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/natures-domain-dog-food/


I keep toying with the idea of going back to raw. for one, I've had dogs break their teeth even on "soft'' chicken bones. I do like to use Animal Essentials Sea Calcium mixed with raw ground (or cooked ground as I'm doing right now for my topper). 
I used to follow the VOlhard Natural Diet faithfully. But when it wouldn't solve my bichons' horrible yeast infections and I switched to (gasp!) kibble (Petguard Lifespan) years ago and the yeast infections went away, I was a little disillusioned with the diet. I've tried barf-style raw and liked it fine. Maybe I'll go with that.

I personally have a corn allergy, and corn is in EVERYTHING. Not just corn or corn chips or corn starch or corn syrup, but its derivatives are in everything. Citric acid comes from corn. Meat is sprayed with it to preserve it, as is bagged produce and it's in ketchup and sauces and jams and..... Fruits and veggies at the supermarket are waxed which is made from corn. I am spending a HUGE amount of money on 'safe' foods for myself (though in trying some tyson chicken today I'm having a pretty dang good allergic reaction at the moment, unfortunately). And both my son and I with gluten allergies... we spend a lot of money of food for this household.

So it's been kibble plus topper for quite some time. And I worry about broken teeth... my 2 bichons broke carnassials at a tune of 500 for dentals to remove the slab fractures, and then later on Darby (bichon) broke the other carnassial on the other side of her mouth on a wing Another $300 to remove that one. I just... I don't do rmbs  

Is going with premade raw cost effective at all? I've looked at Nature's Variety and it would be an obscene amount to feed my 4. I probably can do it from scratch and see how they do, though, time is a crunch factor  

Jack (mini)'s puppy food isn't helping his loose stool problem like I thought either, so I'm feeling sad for him also. What puppy foods does everyone like?

Just to clarify, since I'm new  The "gasp" comment about kibble was my thing- I actually agree that dogs can be fed many ways and be very healthy. At the time i was very anti-kibble. I'm very open to all forms of feeding. And I'd like to do raw again if it's ground, I'd feel ok about that. I think I have my BARF book about doing it ground and can go read some more  
Just please, no one take offense, Im a friendly girl


----------



## liljaker

I was looking at Nature's Domain, not Kirkland Nature's Domain.........

I have heard that the Kirkland available in Canada is better quality than the Kirkland available in the States --- not sure if that is true or not.


----------



## Shamrockmommy

liljaker said:


> I was looking at Nature's Domain, not Kirkland Nature's Domain.........
> 
> I have heard that the Kirkland available in Canada is better quality than the Kirkland available in the States --- not sure if that is true or not.


I only know that it's made by diamond and I try to avoid products by diamond because of all the recalls. 

Jack just now threw up it looks like almost all of his meal from this morning. I don't think the Precise is working out for him  That's a lot of hours of it sitting there! 

What to do, what to do...


----------



## CharismaticMillie

liljaker said:


> I was curious about the food you mention (Nature's Domain), but did not find it reviewed on Dog Food Advisor, which lists literally all the good foods. Maybe it's because you are in Canada? I did see that a week or so ago their Kirkland brand had a few recalls, and did send it to Sunny's breeder, since she is in Canada too. Is it a new food?


Kirkland Signature Nature's Domain Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## CharismaticMillie

I feed a combination of raw and kibble. In addition to raw, the girls were eating Acana Pacifica for a while, then TOTW, now I am giving Dr. Tim's GF Kinesis a try. T eats some kibble, usually Acana or NV Instinct. Henry eats Fromm 4 Star.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

My mini is fed a combo of raw, dehydrated raw, canned and kibble.

Kibble is a variety of brands , all 4 or 5 star grain free (Instinct, Precise, Wysong,CanyonCreek, Blue Buffalo,Halo, Evangers) This is free fed in a measured amount (1/4 c daily)

Dehydrated raw is 'Sojo's Complete' (Turkey) also 1/4 cup daily

Canned is 'By Nature 95% meat' (Turkey&Bacon) I mix this into her dehydrated raw to make it more enticing!

Raw is usually a Chicken leg, thigh, or wing


----------



## N2Mischief

Misha is currently on Dr. Dodds liver diet which is a 50/50 mixture of white and sweet potatoes, this mixture is mixed with white fish. I then add a bit of kibble (Solid Gold Adult Maintenance, protein only 18%) I also add a vitamin supplement with calcium, milk thistle, Sam-e, probiotic, and coconut oil. She is fed 3X per day. She absolutely LOVES her food and so do the chihuahua's.

The cat's get Taste of the Wild grain free.


----------



## PoodlePaws

My 2 tpoos eat kibble. They are on grain -free. 
We feed them Natural Balance Alpha - lamb, chicken, and rabbit recipe. 

The alpha formulas are NOT manufactured in a diamond plant. But I know all of their other formulas are. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ciscley

*Doggie "Junk Food"*

We do home cooked + kibble. I would like to do 100% home prepared but don't want to worry about the correct vitamins, etc, so like giving a complete kibble to cover all our bases and then supplementing. We also like to soak the kibble in boiling water and grind it to use as frozen kong stuffing. It turns into kibble peanut butter.

We have Desi on Earthborn's Grain Free and use Taste of the Wild Grain Free as training treats along with Natural Balance meat roll. I like the Earthborn since it's local to me (Indiana) and we can cycle through two or three of their grain free varieties and still maintain several protein sources in reserve (in case of allergy issues later).

We have the newer service dogs on Blue Buffalo (not sure what variety as it's provided for us) and the older placed dogs on Natural Balance Fish & Sweet Potato.

Then there is Danno. Danno is making me slightly crazy. He is, according to the Dog Food Advisor, on the kibble equivalent of junk food. I have tried and tried to wean him off it, even putting him back on nothing but rice and ground chicken and slowly reintroducing the new food, but he immediately starts having bowel problems and had vomit with bile again for the first time since starting the junk dog food. (He has IBS and GERD and the vet suggested this food after a bad bout of colitis and his doing so well on it means zero meds to control those conditions currently.)

So, what is he on... Science Diet Adult Light Small Bite. It is like a 1.5 star dog food per DFA. And Danno isn't fat, he doesn't need light dog food, but at this point we're even scared to try going to the plain food because maybe it's the low-fat part of this food that helps him? We have no clue.

We are still supplementing his food like all the others with home cooked meat, though we have to be careful how much meat we add to his or he starts to have issues. Not as much issues as switching the kibble, but definite change (I've even tried eliminating the human factor by not telling hubby when I try something new and he ALWAYS can tell based on the daily poop cleanup.)

It defies explanation to me. The only thing I can figure is he needs the low fat (maybe an undiagnosed liver issue?) and the corn must just be the right amount of gentle fiber to keep his stomach acids under control and everything firm and moving in the bowels. Seriously if I hadn't just started a thread about one dog's testicles I would post photos of his poop. It is so freaking perfect on this food. It falls right out without him straining, it doesn't smell, it doesn't stick to the grass at all, my husband actually does not complain about picking up the poop in the yard anymore.

Well, he does complain about Desi's stinking, but I'm not about to put him on the doggie junk food just for smell free poop.


----------



## Shamrockmommy

Sometimes ya gotta do whatcha gotta do. If his tummy is happy on the science diet, then I'd stick with it and spare him the belly aches, you know? I'm more apt to listen to what the dogs bodies are telling me than who says how many stars are worthy of feeding. 

I'm beginning to wonder if I need to try a lower quality or higher fiber food for my puppy. The precise is giving him gas, goopy poo and he threw it up last night. Trying him on fromm game bird for today. Hate to switch him cold turkey but I don't think the poo issue can get much worse. Just remember I have some digestive enzymes to try as well. Note to self! 

I really dislike the dog food roller coaster...


----------



## Tonjad

Oh I forgot to include that the spoos get a pettab (vitamin) and an omega 3 cap everyday. Great dane gets those plus Nutramax Dasequin msm and previcox ($$$) daily .


----------



## Ciscley

Shamrockmommy said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if I need to try a lower quality or higher fiber food for my puppy. The precise is giving him gas, goopy poo and he threw it up last night. Trying him on fromm game bird for today. Hate to switch him cold turkey but I don't think the poo issue can get much worse. Just remember I have some digestive enzymes to try as well. Note to self!


One of the service dog pups has such a sensitive stomach that his vet put him on Flagyl while they switched his dog food and they had to do it cold turkey. The super slow switch (think adding a certain # of pieces of new food each day vs. cup amount) worked on all his litter mates but on him - instant liquid diarrhea. We couldn't believe how sensitive the stomach was until we watched him one weekend and my husband accidentally used the wrong training pouch with him on a walk. He had maybe 15 pieces of a different kibble and instant liquid poop. 

His normal handler had us feed him 1/2 kibble and 1/2 rice until the poop was back to normal and weirdly it went straight from liquid right back to normal with no in between stages. 

Just to say, while I'd personally worry about the vomit if that continued, have experienced a puppy who is fine once transitioned to a new food, but cannot cope with the transition without help. 



> I really dislike the dog food roller coaster...


 :amen:


----------



## spindledreams

> We couldn't believe how sensitive the stomach was until we watched him one weekend and my husband accidentally used the wrong training pouch with him on a walk. He had maybe 15 pieces of a different kibble and instant liquid poop.


That sounds like Apollo. Any puppy food we tried gave him liquid poop. I mean the poor puppy would just dribble poop... In desperation we tried him on the Merricks Grain Free we were feeding the other two dogs and in under a day we got solid poop YEAH! Then we got the pork flavor... oops nope no pork for Apollo. No pigs ears, no ham bones, no pork hock joints etc. He gets his Merricks Grain Free in chicken, duck, bison, or beef varieties and once or twice a week they all get raw chicken legs/quarters. The nice thing about the Merricks is that is it an all life stages food so yes I can safely feed it to all the dogs and they are all doing well on it. 

Wry grin now watch the next dog need a totally different kind of feeding plan...


----------



## TheBandit

My older spoo is on Horizon Pulsar. 

The 2 younger ones are on a combo of Horizon and Red Paw Performance.


----------



## sulamk

My TPoo has been on Royal Canin mini Junior for weaning then the royal canin poodle puppy 
And now the royal canin adult. Never touch wood had a tummy upset. She also sometimes has wet food or raw chicken or a RMB. I dont believe in changing foods if it is not needed our big dogs get an ostrich based kibble with a wet topper and RMB twice a week.


----------



## Indiana

We went to Nature's Domain from Costco too. It's a 4-star food, grain-free, preservative free and the dogs love it. Thankfully we have no allergies or sensitivities with our dogs.


----------



## outwest

I. also, have switched to Natures Domain but I get the turkey flavor. My Cost Co carries both the turkey and the salmon. Bonnie doesn't like fish, so I got the turkey. 

I had no complaints with the blue buffalo I fed for a few years (other than cost). I thought BB was great, but the price kept going up and up. One day I was at Cost Co and read the Natures Domain bag. It looked good. I went home and researched the food. It had good marks and was grain free, so I went back and bought a bag to try it out. The dogs really liked it and I was happy that the kibble size was larger for Jazz.

Jazz gets a tablespoon of coconut oil on his food several times a week and vanilla ensure the other days for the extra calories. He is a perfect weight now. I would not hassle those things if I weren't showing him. He has to be in perfect physical shape to be competitive, so we do a little extra. The other dogs don't need any more calories. 

I am also currently using Evanger's all meat canned foods on top of the kibble or else cooked chicken (I roast a chicken a few times a month for them). At breakfast they get the kibble only with Stella and Chewy's raw patties crumpled on top a few times a week for fun. every once in a while I throw some raw on their food. They get ligament chews at night. I have given up on rawhide after having them up-chuck a few times after swallowing chunks. 

I am saving a trunk load of money buying the Natures Domain! That's why I can afford to buy the Stella and Chewy's for them. 

I remember dipping dog bowls into the Purina bag when I was a kid. That's all we did. I think my dogs are very healthy with great coats. I don't want to do all raw, so I suppose I over compensate.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Y'all should really look into Dr. Tim's! Rated 5 stars (as opposed to 3.5) on Dog Food Advisor, and $53 for 30 lbs from Chewy.com (no shipping)! Grain free, lots of meat, low ash, no excessive pea content, etc. I just switched the girls to it and so far so good! It was developed by a veterinarian and used a lot by the sled dog community. The grain free version is more suited to the caloric needs of a non working dog like a poodle. Their grain inclusive versions are used by dogs running the Iditarod. Anyway, the company has never had a recall and its a very high quality food. It is chicken based, and you can't rotate proteins or anything within the brand, but I don't mind as I switch up food fairly often anyway.


----------



## outwest

I just checked that Dr. Tims. It looks really good! It is high in calories, so they don't eat as much of it, too. It's cheaper than the blue buffalo wilderness, too.


----------



## patcheeze

I used to feed Cookie just solidgold hundchen flocken, but lately I started transitioning her food to a mix of acana pacifica and orijen, plus keepers' mix. I just did 3 days ago, we are currently on 50% solidgold + 25% acana + 25% orijen. I'm really expecting a great result... :aetsch:


----------



## Quossum

Another raw feeder here. We've fed raw of some permutation since 1997, and have settled on PMR, feeding raw meaty bones and organs. Our go-to RMB is the pork riblet, but also turkey necks, chicken, and other types as well. Ground organ blends and green tripe, try to throw in fish when I can. No grains, no vegetable matter. All of our present dogs have eaten raw their entire lives.

--Q


----------



## Ruso

Ruso is almost a year old and he's on Orijen puppy mainly. I also give him a raw chicken wing from time to time, some chicken liver slightly boiled, and bits of cheese as a treat (loves cheese!). I've tried some canned food but, surprisingly, he doesn't like them a lot. 
I bought a small bag of Orijen Adult, the red meat variety, and I've started to mix it with the puppy version but it doesn't suit him (a bit loose poo) Maybe is the different source of protein; I'll try the regular adult version, which is chicken based. Anyway, as Ruso is a toy poodle, which age do you recommend changing to an adult food?


----------



## papoodles

I generally do only grain free ( Fromm’s, Merrick, Acana, Wellness Core etc.) I add either cooked meats, sardines, canned salmon, or tripe, either fresh, or my standby Tripett, which is canned tripe. Twice a week my three girls have either raw chicken, or pork neck bones. They love eggs, as well as yoghurt and cottage cheese. 
Millie, my current food rotation is Dr Tim’s, and I agree with you- it looks like a great food. The dogs seem to like it, but so far, it has given my 14 month old puppy very soft stool..so I am wondering if the fat content is too high for Pippa.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

papoodles said:


> Millie, my current food rotation is Dr Tim’s, and I agree with you- it looks like a great food. The dogs seem to like it, but so far, it has given my 14 month old puppy very soft stool..so I am wondering if the fat content is too high for Pippa.


Oh, that's a bummer! My girls are having excellent stool on it. Much better than on Acana - smaller and firmer. Sounds like something in it isn't sitting right with Pippa.


----------



## papoodles

I know, Millie, it is a pain, and there’s one in every bunch.. one doesn’t like fish, the other doesn’t like kibble that is too small, etc...and I don’t want to feed more than one kind of kibble at once. But since it’s only been a week since I did the full switch over, I will keep trying to see if the results are better. Though this morning, Miss Pippa didn’t want to eat anything except grass(!)which is so unlike her..


----------



## ChantersMom

Sorry, I haven't read all the posts: we feed Chanter Horizon Legacy ($60/20kg but we always have an $8 off coupon) and he gets 2 cups/ day.

We tried various things and have settled with this brand.


----------



## Rhett'smom

Well Rhett on grain free kibble... Freedom from blue buffalo and Jippy is on a raw diet since his arrival. DH is not convinced about the raw stuff but Rome was not built in a day so time will bring about a slow change


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## peppersb

My dogs eat V-dog kibble and they each get about 1/4 pound of meat, fish or eggs per day and sometimes chicken or beef broth. The meat is sometimes raw, sometimes cooked, always purchased directly from farmers who do not add antibiotics or hormones and who treat their animals humanely. I tried a bag of Wellness grain-free fish based kibble, but my dogs seem to prefer V-dog.


----------



## rawdogs

MY mpoo,,is fed an all raw diet,including ,chkn drummers,pork and lamb ribs,beef heart,tripe,liver,kidney and eggs,she also gets dried fish skins for treats.


----------



## poo lover

Kruz was vegan for 6 months his imunne system was so out of wack but he is good now and so only food he tolarates well is pulsar fish and he is doing great on this.


----------



## TheBandit

RunChanter said:


> Sorry, I haven't read all the posts: we feed Chanter Horizon Legacy ($60/20kg but we always have an $8 off coupon) and he gets 2 cups/ day.
> 
> We tried various things and have settled with this brand.


Where do you get the Legacy? Most places seem to only carry the Pulsar?


----------



## poo lover

Any one that carry pulsar can get legacy too same company


----------



## Petitpie'sDH

Toddy and Gabriella (spoos) are currently on grain free Wellness Core Ocean, but also have done well on grain free Acana and grain free Orijen. Unfortunately, all of these are expensive. Tried raw for a while, but Gabriella won't eat it for some reason. Oreo (tpoo) is not only a very picky eater, but also has a very sensitive colon which gets inflamed if on the wrong food. Finally found a food that she likes and agrees with her. It is Castor & Pollux grain free ultra mix canned food. Keeping my fingers crossed that she continues to like it. Also alternatively add raw egg and fish oil to spoos Wellness Core.


----------



## Pennysmama

Currently Penny is mid transition from TOTW (taste of the wild) to Go Fit + Free. For some reason she started turning her nose up at the flavor of the TOTW. I picked up several grain-free samples and Go was a winner! She actually would eat it as a training treat. She eats a variety of wet food, Newman's Own Organic beef is her very favorite though.


----------



## frankgrimes

We love Acana. We're on Pacifica (all fish) but now happily feeding Acana Ranchlands. both are grain free and chicken free (Ralph's intolerant of both)


----------



## Toy poodlelvr

frankgrimes said:


> We love Acana. We're on Pacifica (all fish) but now happily feeding Acana Ranchlands. both are grain free and chicken free (Ralph's intolerant of both)


I also really like Acana . I feed my maltese Acana small breed. The dog food is very tiny.


----------



## Minnie

We feed Stella and Chewy's freeze dried raw - chicken. Bella does the happy dance for this food. We also feed grain free Origen as a freed feed kibble to help keep her blood sugar stable.


----------



## CT Girl

Swizzle is on Aunt Jenni raw. I feed all the different varieties but I may stop getting lamb because it is the only one he does not attack with gusto. I also give him raw skinless chicken necks, chicken gizzards and hearts, cooked eggs. We eat fish often and Swizzle often has cooked fish - salmon,haddock,cod,swordfish,tilapia.


----------



## N2Mischief

I just figured out that my home cooked liver diet would last and entire month if I didn't feed it to my other dogs as well. As it is, I have to cook every 10 days. Not too bad!


----------



## faerie

i've been doing all raw for a while for my 6 dogs and cat. i feed a bit of freeze dried raw in the form of Honest Kitchen as a bit of variety nom factor for the girls as they seem to be okay with the oats in it. 

currently i am offering a bit of acana grain free to try to cut costs a titch since during winter my sales are slow and i need to budget, but i crunched numbers and i am only saving $13 a month on it. so i'd rather feed all raw!

i've got a 5# bag of dr. Tim's grain free coming to see how palatable it is for my guys. ingredients look very good and cost looks good. so if it works i can save $40 a month on what i'm offering my dogs if i feed 5 of them a bit of this kibble. 

i feel super guilty as i truly believe all raw is superior, but i'm still paying off vet bills from temperance's dx of Addison's.


----------



## liljaker

Curious, does anyone have any experience with Acana Lite & Fit kibble? Has lower carb, etc. and less fat. Thinking of switching Sunny to something similar -- he seems to have put on a little weight on the Acana grain free Regionals that he has been on and he only gets about 2/3 C per day. I do premade raw sometimes, too. He was neutered when I got him and he was 3 1/2 years old; wonder if some is change in metabolism, too? I just want to watch it before it becomes an issue. He gets lots of walks, about 30 miles a week I'd guess, but not the same as free running, etc. Thinking if he likes it, I'd rather do that than cut the quantity, since it's really not that much.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Liljaker, I don't think you can get Acana Lite & Fit unless you take a trip to Canada.  For comparison, Millie is 24 inches tall and 45 lbs. and eats approx. 1 cup Acana, or similar food, a day...sometimes 1 1/3 cup...I think you may need to cut down how much he eats.


----------



## liljaker

CharismaticMillie said:


> Liljaker, I don't think you can get Acana Lite & Fit unless you take a trip to Canada.  For comparison, Millie is 24 inches tall and 45 lbs. and eats approx. 1 cup Acana, or similar food, a day...sometimes 1 1/3 cup...I think you may need to cut down how much he eats.


You are probably right about cutting the quantity down. He also chews a bully stick, etc., and there are calories there. 

P.S. I could have had Sunny bring some Acana Lite & Fit with him!!! It looks like a nice formula, too bad we can't get it here.


----------



## Shamrockmommy

faerie said:


> i've been doing all raw for a while... snip
> 
> i feel super guilty as i truly believe all raw is superior, but i'm still paying off vet bills from temperance's dx of Addison's.



I totally get the guilt! I did raw for about 80% of my first dog (minpin)'s life. He was minimally vaccinated and always had the best of care. He passed away at 13 despite all that. 
SO... it's a crap shoot. For $$ and convenience sake, I do kibble (always the 'better' brands) plus cooked plus raw/rmbs, plus dehydrated raw, plus canned, and leftovers. Lots of variety. Lots of happy tastebuds. (my bichon prefers kibble over raw any day.)

Try to not let the guilt get to you. :act-up:


----------



## Shamrockmommy

Rotating the puppy from Precise Small Breed Puppy to Petcurean Now! Small Breed grain free.

He's growing and pooping fine on Precise but he is gasssssy! Not much fun for me since he likes to sleep on my lap all the time. Phoey


----------



## powertothepoodle

James eats raw chicken , beef etc... and homemade "muttloaf".
He really loves liver though.


----------



## cindyreef

During his first year I followed the vets advice and fed Royal Canin Large Breed Puppy. I have switched to Blue Buffalo Wilderness. He loves it and within a few weeks the pesky red pimple spots on his belly have disappeared . He seems much happier on this food. He also gets raw (and sometimes cooked) meat every day. I feed him either a steak, pork chop, fish, chicken or eggs. Whatever veggies and meat I eat , I make a portion for him.


Oh I must add, he loves, loves, loves red, green, yellow and orange peppers


----------



## Suddenly

Brandon eats 1/2 cup of Basic Instinct coated with raw.
1/4 can grain free Fromm or arcana.
2 tbs of cottage cheese, or yogurt, or 1 Scrambled egg.
8 tbs daily of green tripe in can.
1tsp Dukes may a few times week.
Raw veggies and fruits as snacks.
This is what the breeder feeds him. He also loves skinned chicken necks raw. She tells us he is a great eater.

Brandon come this coming Saturday. So you see from this food list I've got lots of shopping. Let the fun begin!!!!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Suddenly said:


> Brandon eats 1/2 cup of Basic Instinct coated with raw.
> 1/4 can grain free Fromm or arcana.
> 2 tbs of cottage cheese, or yogurt, or 1 Scrambled egg.
> 8 tbs daily of green tripe in can.
> 1tsp Dukes may a few times week.
> Raw veggies and fruits as snacks.
> This is what the breeder feeds him. He also loves skinned chicken necks raw. She tells us he is a great eater.
> 
> Brandon come this coming Saturday. So you see from this food list I've got lots of shopping. Let the fun begin!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wow that sounds complicated - is that all in one meal, or various menu suggestions?
You must be so excited - can't wait to hear all about him!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly

Everyday Brandon will eat 2x this is what each meal will consist of.
1/2 to 1 cup Basic Instinct Grain Free coated with raw
4 Tbs tripe
1 or 2 tbs of cottage cheese or yogurt

Extra throw ins will be a veggie, egg, 1 tsp of Dukes mayo 3x week.

She feeds some raw but I will wait and try and keep it simple. I did buy a bag of freeze dried Stella & Chewies which I give him little pieces while being trained this way he still get raw.

I have learned a lot from this breeder and will try this way of feeding and hope it works out.

Anyone else feed tripe?? Hear its great for dogs!!

Enjoy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shamrockmommy

outwest said:


> I just checked that Dr. Tims. It looks really good! It is high in calories, so they don't eat as much of it, too. It's cheaper than the blue buffalo wilderness, too.


This is one of the reasons I'm dragging my feet on ordering a bag and trying it for my guys. When I get something that high calorie I have to feed tiny amounts and then I wind up with hungry bile-puking dogs throughout the day. 

Ponders.


----------



## patcheeze

I've been feeding my girl a variety of kibbles, mixed with canned food and sometimes, raw ground beef or slices of baked salmon.

These are several brands I have tried putting her on: Alpo (at first, when I don't know its crappy ingredients), Solid Gold Hundchen Flocken, Acana Pacifica, Orijen Puppy, Canine Caviar Grain Free Puppy. She does good on Solid Gold (she puts on some weight, she was really skinny when I first got her), fresh breath, shiny eyes and everything. While using Acana, I mixed it in 1:1 ratio with Orijen Puppy and my girl really likes it, though she then easily developed fishy breath... She also gets super active, maybe because of the protein. I cannot comment on Canine Caviar just yet, because I just purchased our first bag of CC this afternoon and planning on mixing it with Acana Pacifica for next month, instead of mixing Acana with Orijen.

Since I knew about these great foods, I will never get back to Alpo ever again. That kibble made my girl puked all the time, and she would just eat what she had puked, seeing her like that really broke me down.

As for the canned food, I have tried Pedigree Chicken Chunks and Gravy, Solid Gold HF Lamb, AvoDerm Puppy. My girl likes pedigree chunks so much (and I believe it is because of their additives), Solid Gold HF Lamb second and Avoderm last. I don't think I will get another can of Avoderm... Planning to change to EaglePack next week, since Solid Gold is just way too pricey, while I will only feed my girl Pedigree when she really does not want to eat. Other than that, I will never.

As for treats... I treat her with chunks of jerhigh in training sessions, and beef rawhide after meal. It helps a little with her fishy breath post-Acana Pacifica.

I also supplement her diet with Dorwest Herbs Keepers Mix every morning


----------

